# Snagit: Tonprobleme



## Skylinerwomen (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

gleich vorweg: ich bin eine Greenhorn und möchte gleich darum bitten, dass Antworten möglichst laienfreundlich erklärt werden 

Ich nutze Snagit zum Aufzeichnen von Onlinegames.


Folgendes Problem:

Snagit erlaubt kein gleichzeitiges Aufzeichnen von einem Skype oder TS Gespräch + Spielsound?

Ich höre nur mich, wenn ich mit Snagit meinen Ton aufzeichne? Nicht die anderen Konferenzteilnehmer?

Bleibt nur das externe Aufzeichnen ohne Spielsound und dann drüberlegen?


Wenn das so ist, ist es meine Hardware? Und wie nennt man das Problem?



Danke im Voraus für die Antworten!


----------



## Gangster87 (14. Juni 2013)

Also probier doch mal die zugehörigen Treiber alles für die Hardware alle neu zu installieren. Danach Snagit erneut installieren.


----------

